# Urgent - Can anyone in West Virginia help this guy?



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

*







*
*URGENTshelter#606*

Golden Retriever_Mix_
Size: Medium
Age: Young
Sex: Male
ID: shelter#606
shelter#606 intake date: 3/31/09 shelter 304-425-2838 [email protected]

*Mercer County Humane Society area/shelter pics*

Princeton, WV
304-425-2838
[email protected]


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a precious little guy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

He breaks my heart. He looks so scared. I sent this to Almost Heaven Rescue, but they only do seniors. I begged. Maybe they'll help him.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought Almost Heaven did more than seniors???
My partner covers several dialysis units in that area, sent this to her to hit up the dog-lovers she knows there:crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG...My heart is broken. I will try to send out some email messages to rescues, but I cannot do so until after 3:30.
Can someone email some of the places on this list? I don't have the GR rescue list in available right now. Ugh!

http://wboy.com/page.cfm?pageid=471


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

moverking said:


> I thought Almost Heaven did more than seniors???
> My partner covers several dialysis units in that area, sent this to her to hit up the dog-lovers she knows there:crossfing


AWWWWWWWWWWWW MB whats one more, Im sure Loocie and Sadie would love a friend.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Maybe Almost Heaven does more... ? It said on the list I found golden seniors. 

I hope somebody can help. Thanks for passing this on.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWW MB whats one more, Im sure Loocie and Sadie would love a friend.


Mar, one of these days I know I will, but 2 is plenty for us now. And I'm not so sure my two would be very accepting.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness..................


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

moverking said:


> Mar, one of these days I know I will, but 2 is plenty for us now. And I'm not so sure my two would be very accepting.


They cant be worse than Maggie??????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld. Carol at Almost Heaven*

I emld. Carol at Almost Heaven and got this reply:

Karen:

I forwarded your message to GRREAT who deals with this shelter fairly often. It's waaaaay on the other side of the state from me - - - - but I'll try, too.

Carol
Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue
[email protected]
[email protected]
www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org
----- Original Message -----


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sending out messages now and found this in case someone in WV needs the help. I emailed about 5 of the rescues found on the link I posted earlier. I'm hoping one may take a Golden in. 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/WV53.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

Thanks so much for emlg. 
Carol from Almost Heaven sounded confident that she or GRREAT will take him.
I really hope he gets out of there soon!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, he looks so sad and scared.  I hope someone can help him, poor guy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Kimm
> 
> Thanks so much for emlg.
> Carol from Almost Heaven sounded confident that she or GRREAT will take him.
> I really hope he gets out of there soon!


Thank you Karen. This makes me feel better.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks y'all - he really does look scared. I hope he'll find someone who's just right to love him and give him some confidence.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Poor guy looks scared and miserable.... hope someone rescues him soon..


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Tht breaks my heart. He is so beautiful and does look so scared and lonely. He has to find a home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if this Golden has been picked up? There is a rescue who will take him, but would need transport half way. Does anyone have any info on him?


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

I hope someone has taken him out of there. That photo rips my heart to pieces. I wish there was something I could do to help.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just tried calling, the shelter doesn't open until Noon


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Just tried calling, the shelter doesn't open until Noon


Thank you...The rescue said they would take him, but I guess he's pretty far from them and would need someone to transport him halfway to them. 

If Almost Home is going to pull him, then this is wonderful news. If they are not then there is someone out there willing to help him, with some help. 

I've sent the person who contacted me the link to this thread.


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

breaks my heart!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is one sad picture...... Hope he can get out of that shelter soon.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kim, we had no takers from co-workers in the southern part of the state.

I can't get that website to come up on my work computer  to even check on him. It's 12:15 and AHGRR isn't answering phone yet. I know that will be a drive for them to pick him up.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, just talked to the shelter. He is still there and his time is up.

The lady I talked with said she did not think any rescues have contacted them about this dog. There was 1 person that called today that lives in Kentucky, this person was not a rescue.
She also gave me the phone # for the rescue coordinator, her name is Lisa 304-887-0618. 
Can someone give this info to the rescue that was interested in pulling this dog? I believe if a rescue group contacts this Lisa person, it will buy him some more time.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I just e-mailed Carol @ AHGRR....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just e-mailed this pup's information to someone I know in Bridgeport, WV, but I don't know where that is relative to the shelter where the dog is.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

You guys are so good - you know all the right people!! I hope he gets out!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have forwarded this to the person who emailed me. I've offered a small donation to transport, but I don't know how this will end. I was so hoping Almost Home pulled him already. If this person contacts me, I will do what I can.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> I just e-mailed Carol @ AHGRR....


Do you know anyone that can transport this dog? I'll look to see where the rescue is. Hang on. I guess the rescue is about 3.5 hours away from the shelter. I still haven't heard back from the woman. She asked only one question and that is if someone could transport half way. 

The rescue is in Morgantown, WV 26508.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kim, I'm in Morgantown right now at work! We need TazMonkey....let me check her profile page...
Ann, Bridgeport is south of here by around 40 minutes...Mercer Co. is about 2.5-3 hours south of Bridgeport.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay...I just need this woman with the rescue to respond. It's such a bad day for a dog to be in need. The dog is in Princton. The rescue is in Morgantown.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kim, did you call this rescue?
http://www.animalfriendswv.org/


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Are there rescues in SW Virginia? They could be closer?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I think if you call the shelter, they will tell you who does transport from their shelter to rescues.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Kim, did you call this rescue?
> http://www.animalfriendswv.org/


I just PM'd you with some info and a telephone number. You are going to think I'm nuts, but I don't talk on the telephone. I'm somewhat phobic about it. I've only had email contact with this person. I gave you her name, the name of the rescue, and their is a telephone number. I will certainly cover the pull fee and help with gas expenses up to 100.00.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Actually, it looks like Heartland Golden Ret Rescue in Knoxville, Tenn might be the closest to them. Anybody have contacts with them?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Are there rescues in SW Virginia? They could be closer?


I emailed about 5 or 6 rescues last night and this one was the only rescue who responded.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I found out from our intake coordinator that GRREAT is going to be getting this guy.
Whew!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I found out from our intake coordinator that GRREAT is going to be getting this guy.
> Whew!!


Thank you!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

DOUBLE THANK YOU!!!!​
It really IS Good Friday, lol!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

You are very welcome!
I think I will send GRREAT a Good Friday donation for saving this one.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh thank you, thank you!! I can't see through the tears, bless his heart. I hope he's as sweet as he looks.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The person did just respond. She must think I'm nuts. I sure hope he is being pulled because she would have taken him if we could have gotten him transported. 

I think I need to go sit down. I keep thinking of the Golden who was put to sleep because two rescues thought the other was going to pull and in the end neither got there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> You are very welcome!
> I think I will send GRREAT a Good Friday donation for saving this one.


Let me know when they have him, please. I will send them a donation. I will PM you my email address.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I just heard back from Carol @ AHGRR....they are so far from this boy and already heard that GRREAT would be able to get him.
AND heard from Cynthia at Animal Friends who was willing to take him if we could arrange transport! WOW what a network. I just e-mailed her back that he was going to be safe and pulled by GRREAT.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I think I need to go sit down. I keep thinking of the Golden who was put to sleep because two rescues thought the other was going to pull and in the end neither got there.



Now my stomach hurts....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If the shelter knows there is backup, then I would think he will be safe. It really kills me to see so many dogs in need. I need to go throw myself in bed for a bit. I'm glad this guy will have a happy ending. Thank you for contacting C!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Kimm*

Thank God Grreat is getting him!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wonderful news! Made a crappy day bearable. If this were my dog, I would name him 'Friday.'


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so glad for that poor gu. I wish all dogs could be rescued and find a great forever home.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey guys, there is another Golden Mix at this shelter that needs help:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=792647#post792647


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Does anyone know for sure that GRREAT got him?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just got the update on Jake from GRREAT:

_Hi Faye,

We got Jake pulled from Mercer this past Monday, got him into a local WV animal hospital for vetting, and he was transported to his foster home yesterday afternoon.

If anyone wants to donate on his behalf, his GRREAT ID number is 09-081. This ID number should be noted so that the money goes directly to his vet bills and care.

Mary

Intake Coordinator - GRREAT 
_


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Faye! My DH's find is going to the rescue.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I am sending a donation today also. I am sure every little bit will be appreciated


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Faye*

Faye:

Thank you for saving Jake!!


----------

